# help needed with wiring diagram



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

iv got a question an i hope you can help

im planin to build some bookshelf speakers that have 2 8in woofers an a planar tweeter

in a two way config using the 

Dayton Audio 700-LPF-8 Low Pass an Dayton Audio 700-HPF-8 High Pass

but my problem is i cant see how to do that , i know it should be simple but iv always had difficulty doing some thing without a visual specs

that why i like wiring diagrams

so could someone show me a visual diagram on how to connect them up in this way or direct me to some software that can


my design concept is to consist of 

two Dayton Audio RS225P-4A 8" Reference Paper Woofer 4 Ohm

Product Specifications

Nominal Diameter8"Power Handling (RMS)80 Watts
Power Handling (max)120 WattsImpedance4 ohms
Frequency Response35 to 5,500 HzSensitivity92.9 dB 2.83V/1m
Voice Coil Diameter1.52"

the woofers to be wired to 8 ohms as series

________________________________________________

paired with a Bohlender Graebener Neo8S Planar Transducer

Product Specifications

Tweeter TypePlanarImpedance8 ohms

Power Handling (RMS)50 WattsFrequency Response300 to 20,000 Hz
Sensitivity93 dB 1W/1m



plus 1

Dayton Audio RSS265-PR 10" Aluminum Cone Passive Radiator



________________________________________________________


my box spec are

net internal volume of 2.582cubic feet

system q = 0.525

two 8in woofers ,one 10" Passive Radiator an 1 Planar Transducer


dims are 11.25in wide by 22.75in high by 5.5in deep

with the bottom ,top,left,right an back sides covered with .25 in of Acoustic Sound Damping Foam

an the tweeter mounted in a horizontal orientation with a wave guide straight through the box

below the two woofers with the rad centered between the two from via the rear side


----------



## Nina265 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi, 
I have never done anything like that but I found this project using different materials but just to give you an idea on how to construct it: 
https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-HiFi-Bookshelf-Speakers-Studio-Reference/
hope this helps!




Dafont Showbox Adam4adam


----------



## jimmers (Oct 23, 2013)

just match the input and output +ve and -ve of your two Dayton crossovers to the attached illustration, replacing woofer with your two 4 Ohm woofers in series


I have had many attempts to post this, hope it works this time :frown:


----------

